# Norse(Vikings and Such..)



## AlexanderKira (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello fellow fantasy friends! So, I have been watching the History channel series _Vikings_, and it isn't too bad. I've always enjoyed Vikings and the Norse stories, especially the Mythology. I have always loved A Song of Ice and Fire, the Greyjoys are my favorite, and they also closely resemble Vikings. The recent Crusader Kings II expansion: The Old Gods, has a HEAVY focus on Pagans, and the Vikings, its pretty awesome. So the point of it is: I quite enjoy the Norse people.

So the reason I wrote this is....I would love to read any Historical Fiction, or interesting History books that have to do with Vikings. I have heard that Bernard Cornwell has some pretty sweet Historical Fiction books. So that's one place, what are your thoughts on him as well? Any help would be great guys. Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 7, 2013)

Might be this series you're looking for...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Kingdo...ords=alfred+the+great+series+bernard+cornwell

Haven't read him... looks interesting though.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2013)

Considering your interest in the Vikings read Bernard Cornwell's _The Saxon Tales_ (six novels), you won't regret it.

As an aside, “Bernard Cornwell does the best battle scenes of any writer I’ve ever read, past or present.” — George R. R. Martin. Agreed.


----------



## Renos (Jul 23, 2013)

I 've read the Viking series by Tim Severin which is pretty good (Only 3rd book let me down a bit). I heard the saxon series by Bernard Conrwell is good too as Alexandra mentioned


----------



## JBryden88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Renos said:


> I 've read the Viking series by Tim Severin which is pretty good (Only 3rd book let me down a bit). I heard the saxon series by Bernard Conrwell is good too as Alexandra mentioned



I loved Tim Severin's novels. That said, I'd love to see some historical fiction for the Vikings pre-conversion times. Where they aren't the villains.


----------



## Bluesboy (Mar 26, 2015)

JBryden88 said:


> That said, I'd love to see some historical fiction for the Vikings pre-conversion times. Where they aren't the villains.



Then Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Stories are just the thing for you. In no way it could be said that they are black-and-white in their stance on Vikings. The main character is a Saxon noble brought up by the Danes during the period of 9th century when they raided the British Isles and the whole series is presented as a struggle between two peoples that you may like for different reasons - I personally love the Norse religion and the warrior culture and dislike the Anglo-Saxons for their religion, but that's more of a Catholic Church problem rather than a problem with Anglo-Saxon people as a whole (I love their pre-conversion times far more), but I root for the Saxons because they're defending their homeland. Alfred the Great is a genius and the series is pretty much about him and his children and a particular grandson who managed to unite the four English kingdoms into one, against astonishing odds at times. Straight out of history.

So far there are 8, the 9th coming most probably this October (2015).


----------



## Ronald T. (Aug 3, 2015)

For AlexanderKira -- here are a few resources from my personal library:

     * THE VIKINGS -- by Johannes Brondsted (Penguin Books, 1960)

     * AN INTRODUCTION TO OLD NORSE -- by E.O.V. Gordon (Oxford University Press)

     * MYTH AND RELIGION OF THE NORTH...The Religion of Ancient Scandinavia -- by E.O.G. Turville-Petre, 1964

     * THE RELIGION OF THE TEUTONS (Ginn and Company Publishers, 1902)

     * THE VIKINGS...edited by R.T. Farrell (published by Phillmore & Co. LTD. -- London and Chichester, 1982)

     * THE NORSE MYTHS -- by Kevin Crossley-Holland (Pantheon Books, 1980)

     * THE VIKINGS -- by Else Roesdahl (The Penguin Press, 1987)

     * THE NORSEMEN -- by H.A. Guerber (Bracken Books, London, 1985)

     * MYTHS OF THE NORSEMEN -- by H.A. Guerber (published by George G. Harper & Co. LTD. , London, 1908)

I hope these help.


----------

